# Well we've only gone and blooming done it!!



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all,

Just like to send lots of massive thankyous for everyones kind words and well wishes for our day in court today.

We were only in 5 minutes but it was lovely we had a lovely chat with the judge and she gave our little girl a teddy and we had our photo taken with her, it felt really special, our teenage son was there and he took photos and was very mature we were really proud of him. I had bought both social workers a gift and a card and our little girls social worker had brought her life story book with her in a massive pink file! it was incredible lots of history, photos and information for our little one to understand all about why she was adopted a lot of work had gone into it and we really appreciated it.

Afterwards we went out for an italian with my mum and brother the waiters didnt know what we were celebrating but they made a massive fuss of our little girl blowing balloons up a tour of the kitchen and made a silly hat for her it was lovely we have drank too much champagne and the pasta and dessert has gone straight to my hips but who cares   I dont think I have felt as happy as I do today, our daughter is now legally ours!!

Thanks again everyone

Dawny

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Daweny

A big CONRATULATIONS to you and your family on DD finally becomming legally yours, what a fantastic memory for you, I am so happy for you, we start our 01st H/S visit tomorrow, I am excited and a bit nervous as I wan this to work more than anything, you keep celebrating hun,you deserve it over and over.

much love

crazybabe


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!​
Awwww what a lovely day you've all had    So pleased your daughter is finally all yours


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

! fab day 

xxxxxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations a day to remember.
Sarah


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Dawny.

What a wonderful day and a beautiful memory.  Enjoy it hunny.      

Love Boomy xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! i have tears in my eyes. great news.

lots of love x x x x x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations.

Love
Welshy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations!

julia x


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations Dawny, what a lovely 'adoption day' story!

Cath
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Really enjoyed telling you my news and reading the lovely replies!

Love

Dawny

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Dawn and hubbie!

There at long last!! Glad you enjoyed your day. Happy memories forever!!

Love and best wishes

Ever & family x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like a perfect day, many congratulations!!

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you all  

Laine xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sounds like a lovely day, congratulations to you all   

Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun

pam xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations Dawny, hope to be following you soon!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Hunny   sounds like you had a fab day that you will treasure. 

Cat x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Huge congratulations, brought tears to my eyes.  Enjoy every second x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks cookiesal,

and lots of lots of luck for fet next month   

Take care

Dawny

ps thanks to everyone else too x


----------

